
Why Obama should ditch YouTube  - makimaki
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13739_3-10106214-46.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
josefresco
Lame idea, YT was a wise choice because people KNOW YouTube.

Case in point I was grabbing video of my family riding ATV's one day. At the
end I told them I would put them online. The next day they called and said
they couldn't find them. I was confused because I didnt' tell them where I put
them. They replied "we looked on YouTube but didn't see them".

I not only have my OWN website which they know about, but I also frequently
put videos on other video sharing sites. None of that mattered as the default
instinct they all had was to search YouTube. To them there is no other video
site.

Also, hosting on YouTube exposes your video to a whole host of people who
would not see it if it was only hosted on a .gov site.

It's about the audience, not who's hosting it (hint: no one cares)

